# Effekte in Video einfügen!



## dennis1809 (31. März 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin grad dabei ein video zu bearbeiten (Hochzeitsvideo) 
Es sollen an einer bestimmten stelle über den Brautpaar ein paar herzen oder weisse taiben weg fliegen!
Wie ist das zu verwirklichen?

Nutze Pinnacle Studio 10

Greez

Dennis


----------



## goela (1. April 2006)

Am einfachsten ist es, Du besitzt einen Clip mit Tauben, Herzen, der ausmaskierbar ist (Entweder durch Alpha-Kanal oder Keying).
Mehr zu diesem Thema findest Du hier: http://www.slashcam.de/artikel/Einfuehrungen/Keying.html

Fliegende Herzen könntest Du noch relativ einfach erstellen. Ein Bild eines Herzen in Photoshop oder ähnlichem zeichnen. Wichtig mit integriertem Alphakanal, damit Du den Hintergrund ausblenden bzw. transparent machen kannst.
Dies fügst Du als Videospur ein. Pinnacle bietet bestimmt eine Funktion oder möglichkeit um Bilder zu bewegen bzw. zu verschieben. Damit kannst Du dann die fliegende Herzen realisieren.

Fliegende Tauben sind schwieriger. Da solltest Du auf fertiges Bildmaterial zurückgreifen können.


----------

